# Tire Repair Shop for Large Commercial Vehicles



## CodeSearch (Oct 30, 2016)

Having trouble determining IBC 2015 Use Group for a 10,000sf "Tire Repair Shop" for buses and semi-trailer trucks with NO indoor tire storage. This is a drive-thru tire repair service business only.

S-1 Moderate-hazard Storage for "Motor Vehicle repair garages" doesn't seem to fit when you apply the definition for S-1, "buildings occupied for *storage* uses....included but not limited to, *storage* of the following: Motor Vehicle repair garages"

M-Mercantile for "Motor Fuel-Dispensing Facility" (Formerly called: Motor Vehicle Service Station") seems more reasonable as only "minor automotive repair" work is typically conducted in this type facility.

This matters as an S-1 classification requires automatic sprinkler when "used for the storage of commercial motor vehicles where the fire area exceeds 5,000sf" or "used for the repair of commercial motor vehicles where the fire area exceeds 5,000sf".

The NEC distinguishes between "Major Repair Garages" and "Minor Repair Garages" whereas the IBC and IFC do not have such language.

There is no open fuel lines or mechanical work performed on the engines of any vehicles in this facility....only tire repair.

Your input is most appreciated.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome OK, from south of the red river


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like it is a S-1

Check page 3-38::


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...C-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-I_Compressed.pdf


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

IFC

*REPAIR GARAGE.* A building, structure or portion thereof used for servicing or repairing motor vehicles.


----------



## CodeSearch (Oct 30, 2016)

Many thanks to posting the link to the Commentary....that's just the info I needed. Page 3-38 clarifies and dismisses all doubt that even minor repairs on motor vehicles fall within the S-1 use group. And in order to completely understand the *reason* for the S-1 classification.......is it due to the assumption that motor vehicles could be "stored" in the building overnight?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2016)

If you go to the useful links page you will find many "useful links" including one to Commentary of volume 2
http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forums/useful-links.56/

You might also consider  becoming a sawhorse.... It help pay for the site.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

CodeSearch said:


> Many thanks to posting the link to the Commentary....that's just the info I needed. Page 3-38 clarifies and dismisses all doubt that even minor repairs on motor vehicles fall within the S-1 use group. And in order to completely understand the *reason* for the S-1 classification.......is it due to the assumption that motor vehicles could be "stored" in the building overnight?




Could not tell you why, 24 1/2 people decided any type of repair falls under S-1.  Maybe just the potential for a problem, and instead of trying to decide this a repair and this is not, they just lump them together??





By the way, do you mind saying what you do for a paycheck?


----------



## CodeSearch (Oct 30, 2016)

My paychecks come from Building Design - Light Commercial and Residential.

I appreciate this resource and will look into "becoming a Sawhorse member".


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

CodeSearch said:


> My paychecks come from Building Design - Light Commercial and Residential.
> 
> I appreciate this resource and will look into "becoming a Sawhorse member".




Fantastic,,  some times it helps when answering a question.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

CodeSearch said:


> My paychecks come from Building Design - Light Commercial and Residential.
> 
> I appreciate this resource and will look into "becoming a Sawhorse member".




And we are cheaper than one minute with a consultant !!!!!!


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2016)

CodeSearch said:


> Having trouble determining IBC 2015 Use Group for a 10,000sf "Tire Repair Shop" for buses and semi-trailer trucks with NO indoor tire storage. This is a drive-thru tire repair service business only.
> 
> S-1 Moderate-hazard Storage for "Motor Vehicle repair garages" doesn't seem to fit when you apply the definition for S-1, "buildings occupied for *storage* uses....included but not limited to, *storage* of the following: Motor Vehicle repair garages"
> 
> ...





The other thing you can do, since we now know what side of the fence you are on, is present the project to the AHJ, prior to submittal, and get their opinion, what it is.

And, would they require a fire sprinkler system.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2016)

Think "risk management" you never know the level of maintenance of a vehicle coming in, always safer "with" fire sprinklers than without.


----------

